# English speaking builder in Arganil area?



## tzanth (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone please recommend a good English-speaking builder in the Arganil area?

I need to have some work done to my house, including painting the exterior and landscaping and other works and have been let down by several Portuguese builders.

thanks v much


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

I have just sent a private message for a builder. As i am known to him to mention on the Forum may be seen as advertising.

Krystyna


----------



## mpecurto (Apr 5, 2015)

hi tzanth did you sorted your problem?
if not let me know!
cheers


----------

